

All editions of Encarta are being discontinued (read about it on Wikipedia) - Flemlord
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Encarta

======
ryanwaggoner
As many have commented around the web, Microsoft should contribute all the
content and data to Wikipedia. It would be a smart move on their part in terms
of garnering goodwill.

------
zandorg
Now we'll never know who invented DOS!

------
nytntynre
But where will I find the official Microsoft approved truth now?

